# Gaggia Classic Power LED



## smspop (May 19, 2013)

Hi Guy's, just acquired a Classic at an auction, the power LED will not illuminate, apart from that the machine functions perfect. Would anyone know if the LED in the switch can be replaced or would I have to replace the "Main Switchboard" unit. Am a little concerned about leaving it on without realizing due to it not illuminating. Thank you.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

*gaggiamanualservice* a member here at Coffee Forums UK may have these parts available. Once you reach 5 posts you will be able to PM him.

Until then should be fine to keep using. Does the Steam Switch light come on?


----------



## smspop (May 19, 2013)

Yeah steam LED is fine, I have seen the Main Switchboard unit online for around £50, seems a lot to pay when its only a problem with the bulb illuminating.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

It might just be a neon (or similar) bulb which you can replace.


----------



## smspop (May 19, 2013)

Anyone know for sure if the bulb can be replaced on the Main Switchboard unit and if so how its done ? Thanx..........


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

NOt sure but looks more neon than LED in mine!


----------

